# Part Time Temp position & Full time Billing Specialist



## dspring71 (Jul 30, 2012)

If anyone has Eclinical Works medical system experience and is interested in a part time temporary position to work a project, please email me at jean.pfeifle@brunswickhillsobgyn.com.

I am also looking for someone who is a CPC with OBGYN experience for a Medical Billing Specialist full time position.  Must have experience with Payment posting, ERA posting, claims processing, denials, clearinghouse, and coding experience.  Please forward your resume to Jean.pfeifle@brunswickhillsobgyn.com 

Thank you,
Jeanie


----------



## jnickoles71@gmail.com (Jul 30, 2012)

*Full Time Billing Specialist*

Please contact me and I will gladly get my Resume and Reference's.

Thank You,
Jacqueline Nickoles, CPC
jnickoles71@gmail.com
662-436-1134


----------

